# How do I buy and sell THIS?



## Damman (Aug 13, 2014)

A contact in Uganda (that I know personally because I'm sure that will come up) wants to sell me what your seeing in the 2 pictures I've attached. It's apparently 100% pure, but how the hell do I get it from Uganda to Canada then sell it again? 

Obvious to say, I'm oblivious about the market and legal ramifications.


----------



## g_axelsson (Aug 13, 2014)

Here we go again... either you are trying to scam or you are being scammed.

One of many older threads... http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=84&t=18897&start=0

NobleMetalWorks have written a lot about similar scams.

Göran


Göran


----------



## Damman (Aug 13, 2014)

The question was more hypothetical than anything. I click on the link you posted and the situation isn't similar at all.

Let's say I myself find these bags on the side of some railroad tracks in Uganda, how could I possibly trade it? I don't think I can just ship it to canada either. Even if I did I wouldn't know what to do with it once I have it in Canada.


----------



## g_axelsson (Aug 13, 2014)

Now the physicist in me woke up... plastic bags, hilarious! :lol: 

First picture, I just measured my own thumb, using that as a reference the gold in the bag is about 20x20 cm area. It seems to be quite deep, maybe 4 cm average. That gives 1.6 liters of gold = 1.6*19.3 = 31 kilos!

Have you ever tried to lift 30 kilos in a plastic bag like that? It would rip apart at once.

30 kilos... worth close to 1.3 million dollars, you would think they could afford some better way to store the gold than an old plastic bag?

What if they have melted tin and gold plated it? Tin weighs 19.3 / 7.3 times less than gold, it would weight around 12 kilos. That could be carried in a plastic bag.

Now, the second picture... is that a plastic lid that have been crudely photoshopped out? Let's be conservative and say it is 15 cm across and square. (The handle of the plastic bag gives some feeling of the size).
Area 30x30 cm, depth 7.5 cm => 6.75 liters => 130 kilos. Oh yeah, lift that bag without ripping it apart!

By the way, if the original post is edited I will upload the pictures again, I have saved it on my computer already.

Be reasonable, as Harold says, Money never comes looking for people!

Göran


----------



## g_axelsson (Aug 13, 2014)

Damman said:


> The question was more hypothetical than anything. I click on the link you posted and the situation isn't similar at all.
> 
> Let's say I myself find these bags on the side of some railroad tracks in Uganda, how could I possibly trade it? I don't think I can just ship it to canada either. Even if I did I wouldn't know what to do with it once I have it in Canada.


How is this hypothetical?



Damman said:


> A contact in Uganda (that I know personally because I'm sure that will come up) wants to sell me what your seeing in the 2 pictures I've attached. It's apparently 100% pure, but how the hell do I get it from Uganda to Canada then sell it again?
> 
> Obvious to say, I'm oblivious about the market and legal ramifications.


Even if the thread I linked to wasn't exactly like your situation it doesn't matter. What you are talking about is a scam in one way or another and that is how we are dealing with scams here.
Do some search, you had been a member for 30 minutes when you posted your first post, not a lot searching done in that time, eh?
One of the rules of the forum is : do a proper search before asking questions since almost anything you can think of have already been discussed many times.

And what to do with gold in Canada, don't you have "Cash for gold" in Canada? :mrgreen: 

Göran


----------



## Damman (Aug 13, 2014)

Indeed people come looking for money! Thanks, that was more the kind of reply I was looking for.

The "photoshopped" portion was my contact's work ID card. I wanted him to remain anonymous so I scrubbed it in Paint. I'm not so fancy as to use photoshop. However those are the original pictures I uploaded. I only edited some typos and spelling mistakes. The contact's contact is Congolese and apparently sells to Ugandans and Indians 10K a kilo since, apparently, they are not sanctioned to sell so freely on the international market. I'm sure you've heard of the mining story concerning uganda/congo since 1980...

In any case, plastic bags... I thought about the ripping of the bag just by the looks of it. But would you carry around that much gold in a nice briefcase around Africa? Would be dangerous to raise suspicion. 

Nonetheless I understand that bells are ringing, but there's the possibility that they just have too much to sell... I've done business with this guy for 6 years without incident, not like THIS though, so I guess it's my friend getting con'ed by the Congolese gentlemen?..


----------



## Damman (Aug 13, 2014)

> And what to do with gold in Canada, don't you have "Cash for gold" in Canada?
> 
> Göran




Haha, I wouldn't presume to show up with nuggets. And no, I didn't do a lot of research, so I signed up and did some.


----------



## g_axelsson (Aug 13, 2014)

From the thread that didn't concerned your situation...


Harold_V said:


> I've occasionally posted an opinion that relates to this thread. It is in the form of a question, and I'll repeat it here:
> When is the last time you, or anyone, saw money looking for people? That's what this implies. Said another way, "we have at least 32,000 troy ounces of gold per month that we hope to share with you. Please make us an offer we can't refuse".
> 
> I believe it. Doesn't everyone have that volume of gold and not have an established network?
> ...



In a deal like this it's always someone that is scammed. You better wake up and realize how the world is really working if you think that...



Damman said:


> Nonetheless I understand that bells are ringing, but there's the possibility that they just have too much to sell...



Göran


----------



## Damman (Aug 13, 2014)

I agreed with Harold. I feel that there is about a 6% chance that this _isn't_ a scam. However it came from someone I've done business with for a long time so I was compelled to ask the question that keeps getting dodged... It's likely my contact is getting scammed, it's just that from everything I know there shouldn't be a reason why this isn't real other than so-called "life lessons in logic." 

The possibility for this to be a scam is exactly the reason why the question is hypothetical.


----------



## Palladium (Aug 13, 2014)

Damman said:


> Let's say I myself find these bags on the side of some railroad tracks in Uganda



They my find something on the side of the tracks in Uganda, but it won't be those bags it will be your body.
Also the fact that you have posted on an open forum that you are looking for ways to circumnavigate customs is a good way to find the feds at your door!


----------



## resabed01 (Aug 13, 2014)

Those pictures are totally fake. Only a fool would believe they are real. Look at the first picture, the sides of the bag are not even slightly bulging from the weight of all that gold.... hilarious is right Goran :lol: 
Who carries gold around in a garbage bag? Heck, I have a hard enough time carrying in my rolled up nickles and dimes into the bank with a plastic bag, never mind gold bullion!


----------



## alexxx (Aug 13, 2014)

there's no such thing as easy money... it doesn't exist...

when are people going to understand that...


----------



## Claudie (Aug 13, 2014)

> A contact in Uganda (that I know personally because I'm sure that will come up) wants to sell me what your seeing in the 2 pictures I've attached. It's apparently 100% pure, but how the hell do I get it from Uganda to Canada then sell it again?



What is it? You do not say that it is Gold, it doesn't look like Gold, so what is it? It is 100% pure something, but what?


----------



## necromancer (Aug 13, 2014)

Damman said:


> I agreed with Harold. I feel that there is about a 6% chance that this _isn't_ a scam. However it came from someone I've done business with for a long time so I was compelled to ask the question that keeps getting dodged... It's likely my contact is getting scammed, it's just that from everything I know there shouldn't be a reason why this isn't real other than so-called "life lessons in logic."
> 
> The possibility for this to be a scam is exactly the reason why the question is hypothetical.




how much and what type of business have you done with this person ?
i agree that plastic bags will not hold that much gold.


----------



## Palladium (Aug 13, 2014)

Looks like that dude is giving you the international peace sign with his finger !!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Irons (Aug 13, 2014)

There's a toast in West Africa: WAWA (West African Wins Again.)

I've heard it with my own ears. They were celebrating having taken someone to the cleaners. I asked the Waiter what it meant. He laughed and told me. :mrgreen:


----------



## justinhcase (Aug 13, 2014)

You know.
I had two blokes in a clapped out Cortina offer me the exact same thing.
Of course it was on the Moss Side estate .It is good to see some things are universal.
But really making such an offer to well versed individuals is hilarious.
I am sure if you actually had something of value you would turn up at just about any civilized country with out any problem.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 13, 2014)

An African offering to sell you gold. 'nuff said.

Next you'll be helping him transfer his trapped inheritance out of Uganda....

Mug.


----------



## justinhcase (Aug 13, 2014)

Hay don't put down the African's.
I have a number of Nigerian and Gannon students who bring me a little bit of low grade jewelry every term.
All are very nice and polite.they are mortified by the number of hustlers coming from there home country's.
I am Irish and hate with a vengeance any Other Bog Trotter who brings the reputation of my home country down and helps reinforce negative stereo type's.
Of course My errant countrymen will only offer to do your drive on the cheep in a way that will fall apart in two day's and not try to get you on your own in the middle of the African Bush..


----------



## Damman (Aug 13, 2014)

Palladium said:


> Damman said:
> 
> 
> > Let's say I myself find these bags on the side of some railroad tracks in Uganda
> ...



Ya... that's why I used a secured network (tor)


----------



## Damman (Aug 13, 2014)

Palladium said:


> Looks like that dude is giving you the international peace sign with his finger !!! :mrgreen:



He very well could be in one sense. Let's say he needs money and can get away with a scam, I'm sure he wouldn't mind breaking a partnership. We've only done business with small merchandise. Human nature. But the guy never betrayed me before so I think he just met this new guy or legitimately trying to scam me (despite previous earnings?... i dont know...)

In any case I'm not the gold expert, some of you guys said it doesn't even look like gold, as for the bags the big looks kinda strong. Keep in mind I'm only humoring this situation... must be greed


----------



## Long Shot (Aug 13, 2014)

I agree with all of the experienced comments to this post. Money doesn't come looking for you, rarely is something easy or free, why would people with this kind of loot need to even bother the good people of this forum. If that is true gold in the quantity pictured, I don't care who you are, gold talks and you could get it out of the country it's in, get it to wherever you want, and probably not have a lot of questions asked although your loot bag would be lighter. As far as the OP goes, I would think that when we are talking about the portions pictured, a lawyer and/or a customs/import specialist could easily answer the questions asked. "Found by the railroad tracks" - REALLY. Is that the same as "fell off the back of a truck"? I used to think people like Harold were too hard core but given this type of performance I fully understand his and others stance. OP - if you are for real and this situation is real then you shouldn't have to ask us what to do, the black market will get you there!


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 13, 2014)

In the photos, it looks like brass, which is likely what it is.


----------



## Damman (Aug 13, 2014)

resabed01 said:


> Those pictures are totally fake. Only a fool would believe they are real. Look at the first picture, the sides of the bag are not even slightly bulging from the weight of all that gold.... hilarious is right Goran :lol:
> Who carries gold around in a garbage bag? Heck, I have a hard enough time carrying in my rolled up nickles and dimes into the bank with a plastic bag, never mind gold bullion!



You're right the sides aren't bulging... sigh. I attached another picture. My greed may have blinded. 
In any case I should be grateful for the replies.


----------



## Damman (Aug 13, 2014)

Long Shot said:


> I agree with all of the experienced comments to this post. Money doesn't come looking for you, rarely is something easy or free, why would people with this kind of loot need to even bother the good people of this forum. If that is true gold in the quantity pictured, I don't care who you are, gold talks and you could get it out of the country it's in, get it to wherever you want, and probably not have a lot of questions asked although your loot bag would be lighter. As far as the OP goes, I would think that when we are talking about the portions pictured, a lawyer and/or a customs/import specialist could easily answer the questions asked. "Found by the railroad tracks" - REALLY. Is that the same as "fell off the back of a truck"? I used to think people like Harold were too hard core but given this type of performance I fully understand his and others stance. OP - if you are for real and this situation is real then you shouldn't have to ask us what to do, the black market will get you there!



No no I was being sarcastic about the "off railroad tracks" I wanted to emphasize the hypothetical aspect of a situation. In any case, we know nothing about the Congolese and who he works for or what quantities he sells and how much to who etc. Keep in mind I'm still speaking in a hypothetical way knowing that this is probably a scam. 

Enjoying the performance?? Just start worrying if I try to sell you this, for now we're just having fun.


----------



## Damman (Aug 13, 2014)

goldsilverpro said:


> In the photos, it looks like brass, which is likely what it is.



I find it looks painted, if not gold of course.


----------



## Damman (Aug 13, 2014)

No one's humoured me yet. So this is what I'd do:

1) Ask him to send a small amount without payment (trusted relationship, so he'd do it) then test it. If it's real then I pay what I have based on predetermined agreed market value with contact.
2) I keep asking for small quantities with further incentives to pay for next shipment.
3) If he screws me once we're done.
4) Come back to these forums and gloat.

Voila! Kinda simple. Convenient he works for FedEx...


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 13, 2014)

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=36&t=14035


----------



## Damman (Aug 13, 2014)

jimdoc said:


> http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=36&t=14035



Oops. I'll edit the f word. Intentions were not to be disrespectful.


----------



## Claudie (Aug 13, 2014)

Pretty clear what this is. I think the whole thread should disappear. 
Unless of course, it is considered entertaining, in which case should be moved to the jokes section. :|


----------



## Long Shot (Aug 13, 2014)

Indeed, let it disappear. A joke is certainly what it appears to be.


----------



## Palladium (Aug 13, 2014)

Secure..... now that's funny. There is nothing secure when it comes to digital transmissions. Every thing from the pictures to the post you made is tagged with gps and digital data that's tells them who, what, where, how, and when.


----------



## Palladium (Aug 13, 2014)

Making post and then deleting them because you didn't get the answer you wanted will get you banned. I seen that post! No one is hete to humour you or your crazy notions it will work. If you want to find out for yourself then more power to you, but don't ask questions and then argue about the advice you get when you don't get the fairytale answer you want. Better people than you have been scammed. Especially when it seems you already are in over you head and don't know it.


----------



## Damman (Aug 13, 2014)

Palladium said:


> Making post and then deleting them because you didn't get the answer you wanted will get you banned. I seen that post! No one is hete to humour you or your crazy notions it will work. If you want to find out for yourself then more power to you, but don't ask questions and then argue about the advice you get when you don't get the fairytale answer you want. Better people than you have been scammed. Especially when it seems you already are in over you head and don't know it.



Hey someone deleted my post! Anyhoo, you were saying? Do you have a graph exemplifying your criteria on "better than you"? I've always been more visually inclined. Otherwise don't be rude. And I want my post back!


----------



## butcher (Aug 14, 2014)

Damman,
It looks like Harold deleted your post, I am sure for good reasons.

This whole post is obviously about a gold scam, who is scamming or trying to cheat who, I do not know, con artists are skilled in the art of deception, they are normally good at getting people to trust them or what they say, they are also good at baiting hooks to try and catch some suckers.

There are not many suckers on this forum most all here have a fair education when it comes to gold and dealing with it, and have a fairly good understanding how the thieves work to steal others gold or money.

We see a lot of the scammers come here on the forum, most all of them are very obvious, and here it is obvious someone is trying to set a trap, sometimes it may take a bit to see who is trying to set a trap, but is it found out.


Damman,
You are new to the forum, and you bringing this topic to the forum, which gives me rise to suspect that even you could be involved in the scam, or trying to scam others, I do not know you, or know if you are, or not, if not and the others are trying to scam you then you should listen to the common sense and advice given, do not be a sucker for something so obvious as this stupid gold scam.

Promoting a scam, or promoting illegal activity on this forum,. Will get you banned.
And very likely reported to the Authority's.
Thieves do not profit here.
The forum can also help give you an education how not to be a sucker to those thieves. 

In some ways I tend to agree this whole page should be deleted because it looks like it is going nowhere, but then again sometimes it is interesting to see how these things play out, sometimes members learn from it.


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 14, 2014)

Learn from it they will. I'm leaving it, and not locking, so we can see just how damned stupid people can be, displaying their ignorance for the world to read here. 

Damman, you're lucky you edited your post. Had I found the f word used, you'd have immediately joined the ranks of those who are not welcome here. You'll be on your best behavior from this moment forward, or you're gone. 

Get one thing straight. No one is going to come to you with an offer to make money on a commodity that has a ready market. If this was a legitimate circumstance, there's no end to places where it could be marketed at virtually full value. There is something wrong with the entire deal. If it *IS* gold, it most likely is not theirs to sell. 

Are any of you guys familiar with the alloy that is used to make yellow gold? It looks very much like the material in that plastic bag. Could be it's a little brighter, but that is easily accomplished with a cleaning operation with cyanide. I expect any thief would be more than happy to brighten up that which is worth only a few bucks per pound when it could then be sold for thousands of dollars per pound. 

Do I know that's what it is? 

Well, no, I don't. However, I'm more than troubled by the idea that there may be several hundred ounces of gold sitting on that car seat, and yet it (the seat) isn't the slightest bit distorted. Gold weighs nearly three times the weight of the alloy in question, assuming that's what it is. 

Money never goes looking for people. If you don't learn anything else from having known me via this forum, know that. It will save you countless numbers of times, especially if you're gullible. 

Harold


----------



## Damman (Aug 14, 2014)

butcher said:


> Damman,
> It looks like Harold deleted your post, I am sure for good reasons.
> 
> This whole post is obviously about a gold scam, who is scamming or trying to cheat who, I do not know, con artists are skilled in the art of deception, they are normally good at getting people to trust them or what they say, they are also good at baiting hooks to try and catch some suckers.
> ...



Thanks butcher, your post is appreciated. I do agreed this page is now dying/dead, but it was interesting seeing it play out.


----------



## Damman (Aug 14, 2014)

Harold_V said:


> Learn from it they will. I'm leaving it, and not locking, so we can see just how damned stupid people can be, displaying their ignorance for the world to read here.
> 
> Damman, you're lucky you edited your post. Had I found the f word used, you'd have immediately joined the ranks of those who are not welcome here. You'll be on your best behavior from this moment forward, or you're gone.
> 
> ...



I haven't been rude with anyone, nor used the f word towards a person, nor would I would I try to sell/scam anyone. I'd keep all this beautiful fake gold to myself.


----------



## Irons (Aug 14, 2014)

WAWA!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Palladium (Aug 14, 2014)

Sorry sir i didn't know that someone else edited your post!


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 14, 2014)

I agree with Harold. The photos look like alloy that is sold for blending with pure gold to make up karat gold alloys. I have seen it shipped in those exact heavy duty pink plastic bags.


----------



## Claudie (Aug 14, 2014)

The original poster did not state that the photos were of Gold, he only says that it is 100% pure something. I asked what it was, but he didn't reply to that question. 
I am assuming that it is 100% BS :|


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 14, 2014)

Damman said:


> I haven't been rude with anyone, nor used the f word towards a person, nor would I would I try to sell/scam anyone. I'd keep all this beautiful fake gold to myself.


Sorry to say, I don't agree. If you used the "f" word, regardless of how, you've been rude. This forum isn't here for those who can't control their mouths (fingers). We expect readers, here, to be on their best behavior. That includes posting politely. It also includes not arguing with a moderator, who has the power to bump you from the board, if you get my drift. 

I want to stop short of suggesting that you've had high hopes of scamming someone with your post, but that's precisely what I think you had in mind. If that be the case, you'd be well served to get lost---as I'm going to keep watch on everything you have to say from this moment forward. You will not be successful here, assuming that's your game. If it is not, you most likely will have the wisdom to understand that heeling, at this point, is the only way to behave, as anything more will result in your being banned. 

Do we have an understanding?

Harold


----------



## Damman (Aug 14, 2014)

The following are _not _in order of the last few posts :roll: 



goldsilverpro said:


> I agree with Harold. The photos look like alloy that is sold for blending with pure gold to make up karat gold alloys. I have seen it shipped in those exact heavy duty pink plastic bags.



Thanks. I still wondering what it is. he sent me another picture today of a larger singular sphere but it doesn't look like real at all. I can post the new pic if you want.



Claudie said:


> The original poster did not state that the photos were of Gold, he only says that it is 100% pure something. I asked what it was, but he didn't reply to that question.
> I am assuming that it is 100% BS :|



Sorry, I may have missed you post... there were many all at once  The claim was that it was 100% pure gold *hearing you lol* I had my suspicions so I opened this thread to people who knows this stuff (and am very happy with the response) and now it's pretty much confirmed this is 100% BS.



Palladium said:


> Sorry sir i didn't know that someone else edited your post!



No problem! 



Irons said:


> WAWA!! :mrgreen:



Is that African for something?


----------



## Damman (Aug 14, 2014)

Harold_V said:


> Damman said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't been rude with anyone, nor used the f word towards a person, nor would I would I try to sell/scam anyone. I'd keep all this beautiful fake gold to myself.
> ...



Sure.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Aug 14, 2014)

Damman said:


> Irons said:
> 
> 
> > WAWA!! :mrgreen:
> ...


He explained it on the first page of this thread.


Irons said:


> There's a toast in West Africa: WAWA (West African Wins Again.)


Dave


----------



## Damman (Aug 14, 2014)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Damman said:
> 
> 
> > Irons said:
> ...



I remember that post and it slipped my mind! -1 for Africa, but I think we're still up by one...

And in case you're wondering I'm white and being facetious :shock:


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Aug 14, 2014)

Damman said:


> And in case you're wondering I'm white and being facetious :shock:


You started off on thin ice, and I fear you're not making it any thicker... 

This is an international forum, with members of every nationality, ethnicity, and religion. You don't know what race I, or any other member here, may be. When you bring these issues into your posts, you risk offending others and disrupting the smooth operation of this forum.

Dave


----------



## Damman (Aug 14, 2014)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Damman said:
> 
> 
> > And in case you're wondering I'm white and being facetious :shock:
> ...



No no it's cool all around.


----------



## rickbb (Aug 14, 2014)

A real simple way to find out if it's a scam or not.

Tell him to send you some, he pays all shipping and export/import duties and you will have it assayed and will pay him 95% spot of the assayed gold content.

I'm betting you will never hear from him again.


----------



## Damman (Aug 14, 2014)

rickbb said:


> A real simple way to find out if it's a scam or not.
> 
> Tell him to send you some, he pays all shipping and export/import duties and you will have it assayed and will pay him 95% spot of the assayed gold content.
> 
> I'm betting you will never hear from him again.



I swear to god this is true but he just emailed me saying he's going to send me a free sample to test _before _ payment. This information is important to everyone involved in this thread. For those thinking I'm scamming, keep an eye out for how I'm _not _ going to try and sell to you. *bcuz y'know I'll be keeping the profits to myself. lol*

I've been saying things like he's a long time business associate... Why won't people listen and _read between the lines_. 

Anyways, I'll keep posting about the results. YOU were the first to proposition an idea, so kudos.

edit: 'to propose* and idea' yes yes I know.


----------



## butcher (Aug 14, 2014)

When I go fishing I put a little bit of juicy bait on the hook, like a small fish I caught, the big fish thinks he will get a free dinner, and will bite the hook.
I will also be patient and sit and wait for the big fish to get hungry enough to take the bait. 


Damman, The hook will most likely have some nice bait on it, making it tempting, to get you to bite.


----------



## Claudie (Aug 14, 2014)

> Why won't people listen and read between the lines.



I think most of us are reading between the lines. :roll:


----------



## Damman (Aug 14, 2014)

butcher said:


> When I go fishing I put a little bit of juicy bait on the hook, like a small fish I caught, the big fish thinks he will get a free dinner, and will bite the hook.
> 
> 
> Damman, The hook will most likely have some nice bait on it, making it tempting, to get you to bite.



lol great analogy



Claudie said:


> > Why won't people listen and read between the lines.
> 
> 
> 
> I think most of us are reading between the lines. :roll:



acknowledged


----------



## Damman (Aug 14, 2014)

Simply because this is getting serious DOES THIS LOOK LIKE GOLD?

I feel stupid for asking, because... it doesn't, but I'm no expert...


----------



## butcher (Aug 14, 2014)

Looks like gold. In this topic it looks like some nice bait to catch a sucker fish with, like dangling a lure on the fishing pole.


----------



## Damman (Aug 14, 2014)

butcher said:


> Looks like gold. In this topic it looks like some nice bait to catch a sucker fish with, like dangling a lure on the fishing pole.



It looks like gold??? Seriously? Anyone else?


----------



## Claudie (Aug 14, 2014)

Harold_V said:


> Damman said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't been rude with anyone, nor used the f word towards a person, nor would I would I try to sell/scam anyone. I'd keep all this beautiful fake gold to myself.
> ...


----------



## justinhcase (Aug 14, 2014)

Mate!!! Please stop jamming up our board with idiotic questions.
We have been very nice and mostly polite to you.
Only an absolute idiot would think any one could tell any thing of value from a photo.
On this site you can easily find exactly how to test it for your self and an explanation of how to make just about any Alloy(Rather large Hint Hint).
When, if you ever get to the U.K. look us all up and you can take us all out to lunch at the Ritz.
But for now please go photograph some more gold colored pebbles with you mates.
This board is for discussion's that at least have a half a hamsters chance in hell to bring forth a productive out come.


----------



## Damman (Aug 14, 2014)

Claudie said:


> Harold_V said:
> 
> 
> > Damman said:
> ...



I'm not sure I understand. I'll ask you to elaborate, unless the question was directed towards Harold? Are you asking me to heel? Are you speculating I'm trying to scam? Again I'll ask you to elaborate and I'll answer accordingly the best I can.


----------



## Damman (Aug 14, 2014)

justinhcase said:


> We have been very nice and mostly polite to you.



Not exactly true... but I've been straight as an arrow. Let's just say I'll be able to sleep tonight. As for the post, well, I'm pretty sure it's unique :lol: so you may as well enjoy it. I mean if this topic is so "stupid" (and there's been a lot of name calling) then why not render the responses to that nature? I've been simple, straight and respectful despite attempts to ruffle my feathers... I'm just a noob in a specific situation. Very noob actually, hence the simple questions. Based on the pictures provided: real looking or not. 

If I may I'll ask that people stop diverging the topic and stay on point. 

And yes, once I'm rich food (and drinks?) is on me.


----------



## butcher (Aug 15, 2014)

Damman, You do not have to read between the lines, you just have to open your eyes to be able to see this is not right.

Looks can be deceiving, that is why we test to see what we have, or what someone else is trying to sell us.

If you cannot test the whole lot, have the transaction and transportation made legally, and know for sure they are not just baiting you and switching the material, or send you a few ounces of gold to test before you send them your money to buy their brass...


There are so many different ways a con artist can deceive you, thieves have practiced this art since the beginning of time, and tune their skills in deception, how much experience do you have of buying high volumes of cheap gold, when was the last time someone you barely know or do not know, would be willing to give you something as valuable as all of this gold for almost no investment on your part, when they could easily sell it for a lot more without all of the trouble?

The forum has tried to help you and to get you to open your eyes, but you seem to want to go into this blinded by the color of the gold, or with rose colored glasses on, or to keep trying to convince others of what a great deal this is.

Try doing a little bit of homework, look into how many people are getting rich and are getting these good gold deals out of africa, buying gold out of africa, as it has been suggested here, also study to see how many lose their money or lives in these scams.

Everyone here has been polite towards you. Do you really think this is the first time someone has come here with questions like this, or came here trying to scam someone?

You are new. None of us have met you or even know who you are, you could be a very honest and nice guy, who someone is trying to cheat. 

None of us are trying to ruffle anyones feathers, every post here has been intended to help someone, every one here has been trying to help you, that is if you are an honest man, if not then all post have been to help the honest man reading this forum from being cheated.

Or you could be someone who is trying to convince others to buy into this gold scam.

What evidence do we have to see the truth?

To continue this topic I agree, I think it is stupid, I thought we all had already agreed it was going nowhere.

This is a scam.
If you do not believe me then go ahead and buy the gold yourself, but do not try and convince me or others here on the forum that this is a good deal. We are not blinded by it.


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 15, 2014)

He is trying hard to convince us that there is treasure at the end of that route. It looks to me that if he is not trying to scam people he already got scammed in his head, he managed to convince himself he is going to get rich. All that talk about keeping profit and such, no wonder they are still pulling out this childish scams, apparently there are plenty of suckers around.

Well sometimes you can win if you are stubborn enough. I know about one person who spent weeks emailing back and forth with sellers of this fools gold and persuaded them to send him free sample. They actually sent him 5 grams of 14k gold but they got very angry when he did not sent money for next few kilograms as agreed. They were so funny that when they realized they are not going to get money for big shipment they begged him to send them that 5 grams back as they borrowed them from some local loan shark.

Your story Damman has so many red flags that there is no point to discuss this any further. Anyone with at least a bit of brain will never get involved. However if greed blinded you already, you deserve what you will get.


----------



## Damman (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks guys. I've decided to let this go. Even if I ask for small amounts at a time with promise of payments after the fact I risk putting my partner in danger with this sketchy new fellow. I've already warned him not to make promises. That's of course if he isn't trying to scam me which is a real possibility.


----------



## butcher (Aug 15, 2014)

Damman,
Thank goodness, you have the common sense to see past this gold fever.
Now you may also be helping to keep your friend out of danger, or you may even help save his life, if you can help him to see past his gold fever.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 15, 2014)

Good on you Damman. Glad we could be of help.

Jon


----------



## Damman (Aug 15, 2014)

The following should be interesting. Keep in mind I've decided NOT to do business with these guys. This is way out of my element...

My partner in Uganda gave my contact info to the Congolese gentleman without my permission and he emailed me. He sent me the following email... I understand this post is sketchy. But I owe it to the thread to post this and to those interested...

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Dear sir;

This is JOSEPH _*OP/Me: I have his real name from the email's subject heading but I won't post it*_, the Congolese guy, from KAMPALA.
We got your phone contacts and email from your partner here in Uganda.
We discussed with him about some business and he told us that you may be interested in buying this available stock of gold.

Therefore, in case you are really interested as your partner said, because that merchandise has not legal document,
we would like to invite you here, take a look at this gold. Then you will pay for the documents after what we shall travel with it to your market. Because your partner said you have a big market there.

Kindly share with us your thoughts , after reading this mail, whether you would like to buy cash this merchandise from here in Kampala or pay for the documents so that we go together and sell it within your market.

Hence let us know when you will be flying to Uganda.
Find the mining and merchandise pictures in attachment.

We wish to hear from you soon.

Thanks,

Tel: _*OP/Me: erased 3 telephone numbers*_
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=

Again, I only posted because I owe the thread and the people who helped me. I'm sorry for the sketchiness Harold. I do NOT plan on doing business. I'm interested in hearing your thoughts though, you've all been responsive thus far.


----------



## Damman (Aug 15, 2014)

I should also mention I never said those things to my partner. There are culture barriers to consider so I don't mind. I do mind that he gave my contact info without my permission though...


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 15, 2014)

I see they improved their agenda, no more funny plastic bags full of shiny golden turd. 
Other than that, if anyone plan to go to Uganda to see these people, do yourself a favor and hire 2-3 dozen of Academi or G4S people.


----------



## butcher (Aug 15, 2014)

That yellow stuff in the tool boxes does not look like natural mined gold nuggets, it looks like balls of something someone has been melting, most of it is about the same size and shape, nice and round with a flat bottom.

You may also watch out for other scams, if these people think you have enough money to be able to buy that much gold, and they now have information about you...


----------



## Damman (Aug 15, 2014)

patnor1011 said:


> I see they improved their agenda, no more funny plastic bags full of shiny golden turd.
> Other than that, if anyone plan to go to Uganda to see these people, do yourself a favor and hire 2-3 dozen of Academi or G4S people.



Honestly I was thinking the same thing. Seriously this so out of my element.


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 15, 2014)

I was wondering, aren't they wholesale suppliers for ebay gold drops sellers? Sure looks like prime ebay gold drop merchandise.


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 15, 2014)

None of us can know with certainty what their agenda may be, but that doing business with such people is hazardous is not a question. 

It strikes me odd that they can prepare such uniform pellets, yet they don't have a market for the product. That, alone, should have sent up a red flag for anyone who gets invited to get rich. 

I trust that you have no experience with gold--not in mining, not in refining, and certainly not in preparing shot. None of those operations are conducted without some knowledge. Beyond that, why ANYONE would prepare recovered gold as pellets is a mystery to me, unless they are supplying the consumer market, for folks who buy gold to alloy. For that there's at least one good reason, it being the fact that each piece would be suspect, and would require an assay, while a poured bar can be assumed to be homogenous, so an assay performed by drilling the bar in various places, both sides, would represent an average of the content. To get involved with shot from an unknown source would be total insanity. 

I supplied my gold as shot, although I also poured ingots for those who had the desire to own them. If I was to present a percentage of what was ingot as opposed to shot, I'd likely suggest that 98% of the gold I dispensed went out as shot---but I dealt with customers who knew me and were familiar with my quality. It was rarely presented to the market beyond the direct consumer, so there was little concern for the possibility that the gold was not as represented. That certainly wouldn't be true of the material being shown. 

Heh! Pay a visit, at which time you could visually inspect the goods? No mention of the convenience (for them) of taking you hostage, holding you for a ransom? That isn't all that unusual, although none of us can say that is their objective. 

It's too expensive to make free money. You'd be far better served flipping burgers at the local burger joint. Certainly far more safe, if nothing else. 

I'd like to comment on the fact that you've done business with your contact, and have never been burned. Surely you understand the concept of building trust by sacrificing (if even that) a small sum, to get on the "inside", for lack of better description. I'm not accusing your contact of doing that, but the possibility certainly exists. Once your trust had been gained (as it appears to have been), the big offer is presented. Crooks have worked that way as long as there's been crooks. They understand all too well the greed factor in humans, and will use it to their advantage, discarding you like an old shoe once you have been raped (financially). Your contact may be your friend. Or not. My money rides on the "or not".

Harold


----------



## Damman (Aug 18, 2014)

Thank you Harold. I honoured to have the input of someone with such experience as yourself and I took everything you said into consideration.

Like you said "It's too expensive to make free money." and this situation became ridiculous. As curious as I was, that curiosity is certainly quenched now. Thanks again.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 19, 2014)

The only thing missing from those last pics are the Kalashnikov rifles....


----------



## justinhcase (Aug 19, 2014)

I know,The bloke smoking a fag with a hoody has a very dark heart.
I can taste his evil from here,Even the women folk look like l they would gut you and have you for dinner. 
I thank Gaia every day that I am in the gentle hill of Devon and not in a place that demand's you are that hard ,and the only way to survive is to be more cut throat than the man next to you.


----------



## joekbit (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm new to the site, but having a degree in business and studies in international trade law, you can legally buy, the so called real deal in the pics. However if you want to get something like that to the NA continent you MUST contact your nations trade commission. 

If you want to be sneaky, its easy, go get it, get on a freighter to south America and bring it across the Mexican / US boarder a little at a time until you have it all in the US, then do the same at the Canadian line. 

My advice,,,,,,DONT DO IT ILEAGALLY! no amount of profit is worth a life time in jail, potentially in a foreign country. 
Or worse, you get robbed and killed because someone involved in the transaction back stabs you.


The latter statement is the more likely case, you will end up dead. Why is it gold makes people do really stupid things? Greed is the answer.
Get in touch with the government and do it the right way.


----------



## justinhcase (Oct 12, 2014)

I had a lady call me this week enquiring if I could test "Gold Nuggets."
She had a Ghanain Friend who supposedly worked as a translater who was bringing her back a quantity of gold which she was keen to have sold.
I felt horrible when I asked if she had given him any money .
she said she had but would not tell me how much so I think it was quite a sum for him to take home.
I dought she will see anything of value back.poor woman you could tell the chap had forged a personal relationship with the woman before he executed the deal.
if it is an attractive proposition some one else would already have taken the man's wrist off at the elbow getting it.
The only way to get cheap gold is to start digging and hope you get really lucky.If it where not so gold would be much cheaper and we would not find the pursuit so interesting.


----------

